# BIOS Fix - Dell Inspiron 11 3179



## pseudopaean (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello, I tried to factory reset my laptop, in order to install Zorin OS. In the BIOS I removed Windows 10 as a boot option, replaced by Zorin on a bootable USB drive. I must have deleted the BIOS, because now I get no lights or screen when powering on. Just hear the drive and fan. Do I need to install a new BIOS before thinking about Zorin at all? I thought I was on the right track, but now have no function whatsoever..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's not easy to delete a Bios.

Can you remember more details about what you did ? 

What happens if you tap the key to get into the Bios just after you switch the laptop on ? (Usually F2 on Dells).


----------



## pseudopaean (Mar 10, 2019)

When I press the power button, after a few seconds pressing any key will make a loud beep. Then it just sits blanks with insides running til power off.


----------



## pseudopaean (Mar 10, 2019)

Initially it was showing a red box saying No Boot Device found, etc. Which then took me to an f2 or f10 option. But after restarting it doesnt appear anymore


----------



## pseudopaean (Mar 10, 2019)

Ive tried opening and disconnecting battery as well as all other accessible connections, draining power and resuming but nothing has changed


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

pseudopaean said:


> Initially it was showing a red box saying No Boot Device found, etc. Which then took me to an f2 or f10 option. But after restarting it doesnt appear anymore


So what changed between seeing the 'red box' and not seeing it ?


----------

